# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  τεστ διαίσθησης

## ioannis2

'Ελυσα αυτα τα δυο τεστ διαίσθησης και πήρα το ίδιο αποτελεσμα. Τα συστήνω. Πως πρέπει να αξιοποιούμε αυτη την απροσδιόριστης προέλευσης και αγνώστου υποβάθρου φωνη μέσα μας, που μας καθοδηγεί. Ένας ψυχολόγος, μου την ερμήνευσε ως οι προηγούμενες εμπειρίες - βιώματα του ατόμου με επεξεργασία των οποίων από τη σκέψη προκύπτει ως κάτι αυτόματο αυτη η φωνή, η διαίσθηση. 

https://www.mymind.gr/%CF%80%CF%8C%C...-%CF%83%CE%BF/

https://www.keepup.gr/klive-well/min...diesthisi-sou/

----------


## Σαλβαδόρ

Πιστεύεις πραγματικά σε αυτά τα τεστ που μας έβαλες ή το γράφεις για πλάκα;
Ο επιεικέστερος χαρακτηρισμός που θα μπορούσα να βάλω για αυτά τα τεστ είναι ότι είναι απλά μπαρουφες.
Έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένες οι ερωτήσεις είναι για να απαντήσεις ναι.
Εκτός του γελοίου των ερωτήσεων που τι να πρωτοσχολιασεις ,είναι και επικίνδυνες γιατί κάποιος μπορεί να τα πιστέψει ολα αυτά και να νομίσει ότι έχει όντως διαίσθηση. Έτσι για παράδειγμα κάποιος μπορεί να πιστέψει ότι έχει διαίσθηση , να πάει σε ένα καζίνο και να καταστραφεί.
Εκτός αυτού , το χειρότερο είναι να σε κάνουν να αυτοπαραμυθιαζεσαι, και να νομίζεις ότι είσαι κάτι ξεχωριστό και σιγά σιγά να οδηγησε μόνος σου σε ψυχωση.
(Υπάρχει χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ μέλους που μάλιστα συνομιλείς πολύ συχνά μαζί του, που από το συνεχή αυτοπαραμυθιασμα του , οδηγήθηκε μόνος του σε ψυχωση και την είδε απεσταλμένος του Θεού )

Πάντως μου κάνει εντύπωση πως δεν καταλαβαίνεις την γελοιότητα των ερωτήσεων του τεστ 
Αν είναι έτσι να βάλω και γω ένα τεστ και όποιος απαντήσει στα περισσότερα ναι ,σημαίνει ότι έχει υπερδυνάμεις
Πιστευτε ότι η γη γυρίζει;
Πιστεύετε ότι κάποια στιγμή στο μακρινό μέλλον θα πεθάνετε ;
Πιστεύετε ότι αν πιάσετε το τζόκερ θα καλυτερέψει η ζωή σας;

Άσε δεν το συνεχίζω γιατί είσαι και ευθικτος

----------

